# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Em có ít đồ cần bán ah

## Hung22884

Như tiêu đề e có ít đồ như sau:
Nhôm định hình
Khớp nối mềm hoa mai, khớp nối lò xo
Các con trựot thanh trựot
Khớp khủy 
Bác nào cần zalo e 0949.559981 e gửi ảnh ah thanks

----------

